# fizik arione saddle blue and black



## MadoneRider1991 (20 Jan 2010)

willing to eather pay for or swap for my bontrager race x lite carbon saddle


----------



## cameramanjim (11 Nov 2010)

I´ve just put a Fizik Arione CX Kium in the For Sale section. It´s grey/dark grey.


----------

